# Fighting Fit...



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

I have decided to keep a journal so if anyone has any advice or comments to make they will be appreciated!

Routine at the moment, just getting back into the swing of things...

5 days - Morning -

Warm up - Five minute cycle

10 Pull ups

100 Hindu Squats

50 Bench Press 50/60/70/60/50

3 x Back Bridge

10 Dips

Single Arm Clean and Press 25 each side - 16kg

10 Pull ups

2 x 10 Back Extensions

Run till exhausted...

Evening - Run

Over the next few weeks I plan to incorporate Cross Fit training into my routine...


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Absolutely wrecked today - Couldn't sleep last night, no idea why. Have decided to get my diet in proper order now as I put on a lot of fat while recovering from disc injury(done while performing stiff leg deadlift 100kg).

Today -

9am Coffee(black) and an apple.

11am Apple, Orange 20g Protein powder

2pm Roast chicken, potatoes, carrots.

3pm Gym - Think I got timing wrong as I had NO energy today, could also be because I took two solpadeine beforehand to combat some back pain and only took 15g protein in a drink with me.

Gym today -

10 Pull ups(not at once)

75 Hindu Squats

Bench 10x50/60/50/50

Single Arm Clean and Press 25 each side - 18kg

Lat pulldown 10x50/40 - Way too light but I was wrecked...

6pm Going to have a salad now with a little chicken.

9pm Some more fruit and then a protein shake before bed if I am hungry.

I know at the moment this routine is all over the place but I am still deciding on whether to split or crossfit for the next 8-10 weeks.

Waiting on Var and Prop to arrive so will probably start cycle next week.

So far I have decided -

8 Week Cycle

30mg Var ED

Test Prop - Not Sure of Dose yet

Milk Thistle Extract 600 mg ED

Avena Sativa 4.5g ED

As you can see from my pic I am in woeful shape - Just let it all go after injury but I will post pic each week and hopefully I will be back on track after the eight...


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Got the Anavar and the Test Prop, waiting on the Deca. Hopefully it will be here before Monday as I have to travel then. It did arrive but it was out of date by a month - Wasn't sure so I didn't take it. Regretting it a bit now as I have read that it shouldn't be a problem if it's only out by a month.

I have decided to go for a hypertrophic training regime as it worked out really well for me before...

Today - Before the gym drank down two raw egg whites ate half a banana and took a protein shake with me.

75 Hindu squats

Lat pulldowns 10x60/60/65

Dips 7/5/6

Bench 10x 50/60/70

Dumbbell curls 10x 14/12/10

Single arm dumbbell clean and press 18kg x 10/10/5

Back extensions 3x10

Lat pulldown 10x50/50

tried overhead squat with just a bar a few times but got a pinch in my back so stopped... Hopefully again someday!

My diet has undergone radical improvement finally haha!

Programmed it into my phone to stop me forgetting what and when...

1000 Black coffee and apple

1200 handful of nuts and a banana(or other piece of fruit)

1330 Chicken salad(boiled chicken) pasta, veg drizzled with olive oil and Tabasco.

1530 Piece of fruit and nuts/yoghurt

1800 Dinner - Again boiled chicken(with a home made sausage today - benefits of living near a farm, all veg and most meat comes from neighbours and is TOTALLY organic) some veg and boiled potatoes.

2100 Snack - fruit or nuts...

Protein shake if I get hungry at night. whey at the moment but I have ordered Casein, also getting Animal Pak from Ebay over next week or so.

I know it still needs improvement but it is a huge step forward for me, back is feeling a lot better also. Hopefully with a bit of willpower I can overcome the final few hurdles of pain and achieve a full recovery, made it past the "you may need surgery" bit anyway...


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

If that is your diet now I would hate to see what it was like before!

Just out of interest why are you about to to take steroids?


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeh, diet needs tweaking but the first step has been taken

Going down the juice road for a cycle or two because I have been in pain for the last 8 or 9 months and am only just able to get back into training recently(albeit somewhat stunted training). My whole right side has become very weak/wasted especially from the core down and I have put on a lot of weight from lying around eating crap and feeling sorry for myself. I read that Anavar helps build lean muscle mass/drop weight, a friend recommended that I stack it for maximum effect.

I have tried electro therapy, NSAIDs and massage to heal myself/relieve the pain but to little or no avail and the only other option offered was surgery that mightn't work anyway and came with a risk of paralysis. So I decided to try to build back up the muscle that has wasted away around where the disc is therefore pushing everything back into place where it should be. This is an option has only just opened up to me and I could possibly achieve it more slowly without steroids but I want to do this as quickly as possible because I am just fed up having only half a life. I also love training and it was a very big part of my life before my accident.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude.

i had a fusion 18 months ago..

i managed the pain for a lotta years and ended pulling a partial lift for 240kg the day before my op.

happy to give you some ideas if ya want.

i dont think taking gear now is a good idea.

i think you should wait and train for 3 months minimum.(imo much longer than that but hey ho lol)

hindu squats huh?

you read the matt furey stuff?

i really rate bodyweight squats!

have a look at "trap bars" on google images.

this is what saved my training life..

if that sounds flamboyant and OTT fcuk it cos its true lol.

they really spare youre lower back!

errm i said wait to take gear.

i`ll try n qualify that.

i started doing partial lift with the trapbar(vid of last lift in my last couple of pages here English Muscle Training Forum

you might find this whole section intresting..

English Muscle Training Forum (might lol)

paraphrasing cos i`m going off on a tangent now, i started out with a bare bar and added weight slowly each week for over 3 years and ended up at 240kg for a single and 220 odd for 20 singles...(basically rest pause training with long pauses which i discovered was the only way my back could tolerate legwork-continous reps just wasnt an option.

you gotta do all the weight increases slowly and let your back strengthen itself and give it lots of rest before you hit it again..

i trained 2x week-trap bar partials for 20 singles EVERY time-brutal dude.

50kgx20 fcuking killed me way back when just as much as the fist time i hit 200x20

i did dianobol cycles in the midst of it all when i hit pb`s(3 cycles altold)

but never varied training.

i stuck with what worked and it did...

whne i started using trap bar i was in lots of back pain - couldnt squat - even bicep curls hurt my back......

post op i`m learning to squat again..at atlast!

i can do SLDL but have chosen not too as it still does more harm than good.

maybe down the line..

meh lost my train of thought :jerkit:

:welcome: dude. :focus:


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply mate - Any advice you have would be very much appreciated! Too late on the juice as I started today - Just back from the Gym. Having done a lot of research myself I decided to go with The Var, Prop and (slightly out of date)Deca but all in low doses - I will go into my logic in more detail in another post but I feel comfortable with the information I gleaned from my research and I have got my hands on Medical Grade.

Yeh, I read Matt Furey's book - I really want to work towards the Hindu Push Ups but at the moment it is just slightly out of my range of pain tolerable motion but I am going to incorporate the Back Bridge into my next workout and probably as part of my warm up from then on, I have been trying it at home and that pain feels healing good

I read that anti-inflammatories and pain killers just make your body think that nothing is wrong so it stops trying to heal the affected region which makes a lot of sense so I quit those and only take Solpadeine now if the pain is bad.

I checked out your vid and the trap bar looks great, you say it spares the lower back? I really miss the heavy work - I had my partial squat up to 260kg and my overhead squat was at 80kg which was great for the core and stability, did you find the partials work for your back with the trap bar? My gym doesn't have one but maybe I will get one myself and leave it there if it will help.

As for the SLDL - Never again lol, that is the exercise I was doing when my discs decided to make a break for it! :crutch:

One exercise that really seems to be doing the job is the back extension, esp the superman so I will be throwing more of them in as I go, not sure whether to increase the reps or the weight on the extensions though?

Today's session wasn't too heavy...

Bench 10x60/70/70

Single arm dumbbell c&p 5x20 10x18/18

Dips 3x5

Hindu Squats 50

Seated row 10x70/70

Back extensions 3x10

I had a look at my food intake last night(a proper look Scan and I am working on a 2000 calorie diet based round a 40:30:30 ratio c/p/f minus most grains and starchy veg and high GI foods. I am doing the research myself but it is based round the Dr Sears Zone Diet, I hope to have it finished tonight and I will post it in the nutrition section as it also seems to increase lean muscle mass whilst decreasing fat which is the golden ticket - It seems like a softer version of the Anabolic diet or the Body Opus diet neither of which appeal to me on common sensical grounds but it still seems to get your body into a state of mild ketosis. I may have to increase the calories but a working model is needed first methinks!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i just go hi protein enuff carbs to gain or lose weight, lil bit of fat for sanity and just keep it clean dude..

ohh you do partials too-good one-theyre underrated! and usually only done badly to boast about weight lol..

rest pause partials with trap bar strengthened my back no end..#

do you stretch?


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

I have not done partials since before I did my back in - Was experimenting between splits, hypertrophy, partials etc. I found that doing a day on partials helped LOADS getting my max lifts up on the bench(and yeh bit of a big head loading every weight in the gym up onto the bar lol) - also got a lot of confidence handling the big weights. No-one here speaks English and as I said they're not very friendly in general so have been training on my own for the duration and the missus isn't too interested in my latest lift haha... That's why I joined a couple of forums, so I could chat with other people finally lol!

Out of interest where did you get the fusion? Has it affected your mobility much?

I stretch as much as I can - trying to get back to where I was before but my left side is a bit seized up at the moment so I am concentrating on trying to stretch that out and touch my toes again. I can manage one hand to toe at a time but not both, with both I can now get to mid shin if you KWIM?. Other than that I am still quite flexible from the ju jitsu upper body wise and I keep that up.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ya know fusion hasnt restricted movement at all.

the stiff bit of back never stretched anyway..

you must always move form hips tho as opposed to reaching with ya lower back(but then i`m sure you know this from having back pain)

its taken 18 months + for me to decide it was a good thing tho-well lol i had no choice that was all that was on offer..

ohh if you like chatting i have a shoutbox at my place here

English Muscle Training Forum

(like an msn window)all the MC badboys are there lmao)


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Did someone mention back probs??

Been there done that, got the T shirt....took the T shirt off for a few years, but it seems I have am about the slip it back over my head once again!!

...anyway, I'm waffling and this is your log, not mine. Keep up the log and I am going to keep tabs on this and not just for how you progress with your back health! :thumb

Best of luck.


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheers mate! No training partner here so encouragement from you guys is muchly appreciated

Diet today - I didn't eat as many calories as I should have perhaps but my muscles feel mostly recovered from the weeks training. Tomorrow going to try some honey in my shake for that insulin spike, going to wait till halfway through workout before starting it. I normally have a protein shake when in the gym - about 40gr Whey in 50/50 (water/zero fat milk).

*Breakfast 9am*

120gr egg white

20 gr whey protein

200gr apple

1/2 red Pepper

11g Olive oil on Pepper

Black Coffee

*Calories 366*

*Meal 02 - 1pm	*

20gr Mixed Nuts

234gr orange

27gr Protein shake

*Calories 359*

*Meal 03 - 5pm*

20gr Mixed Nuts

220gr Apple

27gr Protein shake

Coffee

*Calories 361*

*Meal 04 - 8pm*

100gr Grapes

20gr Peanut Butter

24gr Rye Bread

147gr Scrambled Egg White

Cup Black Coffee

*Calories 331*

*Meal 05 - 10.30pm*

50gr Grapes

10gr Peanuts

50gr Turkey Breast

*Calories 145*

*Total Calories 1562*

Calories are in a 4:3:3 ratio - Carbs to Fats to Protein in the hope of getting my body into some state of ketosis, obviously not as heavy as the Body Opus or the Anabolic diet but I have based this round the theories of the Zone Diet which to me seems to have far healthier ingredients which cant be a bad thing.


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ya know fusion hasnt restricted movement at all.
> 
> the stiff bit of back never stretched anyway..
> 
> ...


I joined up, waiting for confirmation of my right to be lol

Talking about moving from the hips I have been looking at

the Romanian Deadlift, practising without weight doesn't

feel too bad so may try to build it up slowly like you said.

Well goodbye from the snow for now(crazy blizzard today!):smow:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah man we like to keep the riff raff out lol

where exactly are ya then?


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Just on the border of Belarus/Lithuania at the moment but heading somewhere hot soon as I cant handle this insane cold any more!


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Jayo X said:


> Cheers mate! No training partner here so encouragement from you guys is muchly appreciated
> 
> Diet today - I didn't eat as many calories as I should have perhaps but my muscles feel mostly recovered from the weeks training. Tomorrow going to try some honey in my shake for that insulin spike, going to wait till halfway through workout before starting it. I normally have a protein shake when in the gym - about 40gr Whey in 50/50 (water/zero fat milk).
> 
> ...


Jayo some serious detail on your diet now, however I would suggest probably about double the amount of calories / protein. Aslo try and get more solid meals in instead of mostly protein shakes. Hope the trainings going well.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah too much detail i`d say lol

what ya doing there then J?


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheers Scan - I think you're right not feeling as much energy as I should be I think. Have to travel for work tomorrow so I'll be away for a week - Will be difficult to adjust everything properly so I may just double my weights meal-wise.

Hiya Cal - Yeh I tend to get a bit OCD about things lol... Well if its worth doing it's worth doing in an insane fashion Over here because of a, wait for it - Yes, you guessed! WOMAN I am doing a bit of design work over here but mostly I travel back to Ireland to make cash. Our rent here is €400 for six months hahahahahaha!!!!! Then came the cold.....

*Mon 15-Mar - Training day*

*Breakfast 9am*

100gr Grapefruit

100gr Salmon

50gr Rye Bread

Black Coffee

*Meal 02 - 11.30	*

100gr Grapes

20gr Peanut Butter

24gr Rye Bread

85gr Boiled Chicken Breast

Cup Black Coffee

*Gym 12pm*

40gr Whey Protein Shake

1ltr of 50/50 Zero Fat Milk/Water

1 Lrg Spoon Honey

*Training*

75 Hindu squats

Bench 10x60/70/75

Lat Pulldown(Wide) 10x50/50/55

Dbell Curls 10x14/14/14

Dips 3x7

Dumbbell Cleans 5x20 10x18/18

3x Romanian Deadlifts (Just the bar but first dead in long time!)

1x Back Bridge - That Felt Good

*Meal 03 - 4pm	*

Same as meal 02

*Meal 04 - 7pm*

Went to restaurant, 3 small Salmon cutlets on Zuchinni burgers

Coffee

*Meal 05 - 10pm*

50gr Smoked salmon

50gr Smoked Tuna

Handful of peanuts

1 Apple


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

You not fed up of Salmon today? hehehe


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Phill said:


> You not fed up of Salmon today? hehehe


I always wanted to use this Smiley...

:fish:


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Lol - Great Smiley

I was looking back over my old training logs and found the routines that worked best for me. More hypertrophy but I did more research last time I worked out a training plan - Had just forgotten.

Last week was away working so hard to follow diet properly but I managed not to absolutely disgrace myself Couldn't believe the price of food in Ireland - Salmon was off the menu for a while lol - Roll on the cottage cheese and turkey breast, yay LIDL!

*Training today*

Sit-ups 2x10

Lat pull downs 2x10 60/55kg

Bench 2x10 60/80kg

Standing Military Press 10x40kg

Romanian deadlift - 10x40kg

Upright row 2x10 40kg

Seated row 2x10 80kg

Dumbbell curls 2x10 16/18kg

Back extensions 2x10 (+10kg)

Dips 2x10

Hindu Squats 100

Lat pulldown 30 working down from 75kg to 30kg

Ate 2 raw egg whites and half a banana before gym and had 40gr whey protein with water to drink while training.


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Today... Get up - Ouch, sit down - Ouch, smile in a satisfied manner - Ouch!

Good link for the program I am following. It makes each workout really interesting also if paying attention to anything for long periods is a problem!

Bodybuilding.com - HST - Hypertrophy-Specific Training Program!

Finding it very hard to eat proper amount of calories - Don't now if that's the Anavar or what, but forcing meals in nonetheless.

This morning -

100gr of, yes, you guessed - Salmon

100gr apple

50Gr Rye Bread

Lunch

Boiled Rabbit meat

Apple

Going to force some tuna salad, olive oil and fruit into the gullet now. Really want to train today but I know if I hold off till tomorrow I will get so much more out of it!


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Glad to hear the training is going well mate, I find adding oats to my diet helps with the calories from carbs normally just mix them with hot water, a scoop of natural protein and lots of honey 

Don't see boiled rabbit meat on many diets! You like?


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheers man,

I think I will make oats my breakfast staple for the next few days to see how I feel, I know its sick sounding but I normally throw in some olive oil - You can't taste it(much) but it is really handy for fat requirements. Protein on top sounds good, I am off to tot up measurements! I'll let you know how it goes.

Rabbit is really tasty! Home grown rabbits from neighbours farm - 33% protein and next to no fat once boiled...


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Away working again! Managing a bit better with everything though - Brought scales with me lol...

*Breakfast -*

Have to stock up on foods but worked with what I had...

4 Egg whites

2 handfuls of nuts

1 Large Orange

Forgot to bring protein so will have to buy some...

Training today -

40 Sit ups

Bench 10x80kg 3x90kg 7x80kg

Triceps push down 2x10 6x80kg 4/10x70kg

Dumbbell Curl 10x20kg 10x18kg

Upright row 2x10 50kg

Standing Military press 2x10 40kg

Bent over dumbbell row 2x5 each side 30kg

2x10 back extensions (15kg)

Lat pull down 1x90 2x85 3x80 4x75 10x70

Would have done more but forgot to eat before going out(normally have a couple of raw egg whites and half a banana)

Got a bit lazy then and didn't do any squats - Will catch up tomorrow


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Managing to keep eating well even though I am still away.

Training today -

40 Sit ups

Bench 10x40 10x85 2x100 2x90 6x80

Tricep push downs 2x10 90kg

Lat pull downs 2x10 75kg

Dumbbell curls 2x8 20kg

Upright rows 2x10 45kg

Standing military press 2x10 45kg

Hindu Squats 100

Row 1km

Really busy so am a bit wrecked at night, will try to write more soon.


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

O.k,

haven't been here in a while - Been working a lot. Still training hard and diet is bland but filling and functional. I have been on the Deca, Test Prop and Anavar for about four weeks now - Going for an 8 week cycle. Feeling really good have put on a good bit of weight while I think I have also dropped a couple of percentage points in body fat but I wont know for sure until I come off the cycle and lose any retained water.

I am taking Test Prop and Deca Nandrolone EOD which works out at 250mg prop and 100mg Deca p/w. I am taking 30mg Anavar ED. I was a bit worried about losing the plot and "Roid Rage" etc but apart from one rush of temper that manifested itself in me saying "I am in a bit of a mood" I'll be back in an hour there has been nothing and to be fair that one angry moment could have been caused by anything. I have even been cold turkey off the smokes for the last week minding the baby without a hint of anything other than a placid laid back existence.

My training has definitely come on leaps and bounds but I still have the back pain at me, there has definitely been improvement but the underlying cause is still prevalent so I am going for surgery I think - I have found some very agreeable treatments which I am taking advice on. Laser surgery and Ozone injections both of which are out patient treatments which means hopefully no significant break in training.

Diet has been going really well, I will put up a detailed menu but generally this is it -

9am about 100gr Boiled turkey covered in Olive Oil an apple and black coffee

12/1pm 100gr Salmon and 1 large orange

3/4pm 150-200gr boiled turkey/chicken with Olive Oil and Grapes or Apples

6/7pm Same as 9am minus the coffee

9/10 Some nuts, fruit or just a light snack.

I usually add chillies or spices to the food to help raise metabolism and give it some taste.

I am training every other day when I can and supplementing diet with protein shake and Honey which I start bout halfway through workout.

Today(same as Monday)

Crunch 2x8 100kg

Bench 2x10 7x100/3x90 6x100/4x90

Back Ext 2x10(+15kg)

Lat pull downs 2x8 75kg

Standing Military press 2x10 50kg

Upright row 2x8 50kg

Dumbbell curl 2x10 20kg

Seated row 2x8 100kg

Tricep pull downs 1x10 100kg

Dips 1x10 (Sore elbow so didn't want to push it)

Hindu Squats 30/35/40

Then exhausted myself on the bag 20 seconds on 10 seconds rest got a couple of minutes out on that but since I cant run at the moment and they just put the bag back up I am combining this with the Hindu squats at the end of my routine for a bit of cardio.

I have reached a bit of a plateau I think so I am working out a strategy to break through it, if I can get my present one or two rep max to be my working set weight then I will be happy and I will have a good grounding to move on from. I will consider splitting days then depending on how progress goes.

Well, I am off to read what's going on in everyone else's training lives! Be back soon.


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheers mate,

beginning to think the same myself. I trained on Wednesday so am going to leave it till Monday to train again, it is just SO addictive lol.


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Training today was pretty good, I'll be writing more soon but here's the run-down.

Bench 10x100kg

Incline Bench 10x50kg

Lat pulldown w/n 10x75kg each

Upright row Narrow 10x100kg/Wide 10x75kg

Traps 10x80kg

Military Press 10x40kg

Lat Raise 10x12kg

Rear Delts 10x10kg

DB Curls 10x20kg

Tricep Ext 10x90/10x100

Calf Raise 2x10x60kg

Crunches 2x10x100kg

Overhead squat 10x20kg/10x40kg - Slight pain but nothing too bad. Couldn't do this one month ago so hopefully things looking up a bit!

I'll be cutting it down to Mon, Wed and Fri for training...


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Have cut the training down to three days now, still not splitting though.

Today -

Bench 10x100kg

Incline Bench 3x90kg/7x80kg

Lat pulldown W/N 10x80kg each

Upright Row Narrow 10x100kg Wide 10x80kg

Shrugs 2x10 80kg

Standing Military Press 2x10x50kg

Lat Raise 10x16kg

Rear Delts 10x10kg

Hammer Curls 10x20kg

Ez Bar Overhead Triceps 10x40kg

Calves 2x10x70kg

Crunch 2x10x100kg

Back extensions 2x10(+25kg)

Overhead Squats 10x50kg

Can feel the effects throughout my body, all good. Diet still going ok but the missus is stuck in Oslo due to Volcanic hooliganism so hard to balance everything out with baby on board, still though - all good.


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Training today had to be cut a bit short, back was killing me. I think it was those overhead squats I did the other day also have a bit of a twinge in the elbow so couldn't go to heavy on the flat bench so did the incline instead.

Warmed up on the bag for five mins...

Incline bench 10x50/70/80kg

Lat pulldowns 6x85kg wide/narrow

Seated rows 12x100kg narrow 10x85kg Wide

Traps 2x10x80kg

Calves(seated) 2x10x80kg

Standing Military Press 10x50kg/5x60kg

Lat Raise 10x18kg

Seated bent over rear delts 10x12kg

EZ Bar Curls 10x40kg

Diet today was

*Breakfast 10am*

4 egg whites + 80gr Salmon + Bowl of crunchy nut cf's - Couldn't resist so I just thought "Thank crunchy it's Friday!"

*Lunch 1pm*

200gr boiled turkey with olives and olive oil

*4pm*

100gr Salmon and apple

During gym(7pm) had a shake with large spoon of honey, couple of large spoons of olive oil and 2.5 scoops of whey.

*10.30pm*

100gr salmon with cheese and glass(bottle) of wine lol...

I am very happy with how I am starting to fill out now. When the missus gets back on Tues I will post some pics up so you can all deflate my little bubble haha...

Was hoping to schedule surgery this week but have to put it on hold till the missus returns as its a three hour drive to see the specialist.

My upper back has eased a lot since I cut out the upright rows, I had no idea they could have been causing that tightness/discomfort but there ya go!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

looking good m8. keep it up:clap2:


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheers London

Took a few days off as I was beginning to amass small niggles here and there, was a good idea as it turns out!

Training today...

Flat bench 10x60/80/100kg

Dips 2x10

Lat pulldowns 8x85kg w/n

Rows 10x90(w) 10x100

Seated Calf Raise 2x10x85kg

Traps 10x85kg(front and back)

Standing Lat Raise 10x20kg

Seated Bent Over Rear Delt 10x14kg

EZ Bar Curls 10x45kg 6x45kg

Back Extensions 2x10(+25kg)

Standing Military Press 2x10x50kg(managed 5 on 55kg)

Twinge in the elbow is gone haha!!! I have been neglecting legs a bit but tried squats and was in pain for 3 or 4 days so I am building back up to finishing with the hundred Hindu Squats....

Oh yeh, I have taken to drinking 2.5 scoops whey with good dollop of olive oil and big spoon honey/sugar while training and it is really helping me go the distance, I will buy something better when money allows but for the mean time this works for me!


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Training today had to be cut short as I pulled a muscle in my lower back - Straight home and into a hot bath!!! Feeling a lot better now However before that I hit a personal best on the bench yeehaa!!!

Flat Dumbbell Press 10x25kg

Incline Dumbbell Press 10x25kg

Flat Bench 6x70kg 8x100kg 3x110kg

Crunch 1x10x100kg

Back Extensions 2x10+25kg

Shrugs 2x10x90kg

Seated Row 12x100kg(N) 8x100kg(W)

Seated Calves Raise 2x10x90kg

Have an appointment with a laser surgery back specialist on the 24th so hopefully there are squats and deadlifts under the spotlight at the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha! Back again!!!

I lost all my resolve due to the constant pain of my ruptured disc so I decided to go for the operation. I decided to go on a Wednesday, by the following Wednesday I had all my tests, bloods, x-rays etc finished and by the Wednesday following that I was relaxing in my room post op, that night I could walk without pain for the first time in 18 months! Then I was sent to a recovery center(Spa hotel basically with doctors and physios and three or four treatments a day) for two weeks. I still have a tiny twinge which is diminishing every day, more or less unnoticeable now! I cant believe I waited so long to get it done! They removed the nucleus of the disc which basically aged it ten years but it also means I will never have that problem with that disc again

The cost if anyone is in a similar boat was €100 for medicines, €600 for operation and €600 for stay in recovery spot which was located on the Belarusian border.

So started back training today - didn't go too mad obviously but jogged to the gym(about 1km) then just dipped my toes into my old routine with 70kg deads and 40kg overhead squat thrown in So far so good. I am using Whey Gold and Animal Nitro and tomorrow I plan to start 3-5iu's of HGH ED. I really feel re-enthused and plan to work my nuts now to get rid of the weight and bad habits etc that I've picked up while wallowing in self pity haha::DD

P.s. Been about seven weeks since the op...


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Warmed up with a run to the gym...

Overhead squats 10x40kg

Deadlifts 10x70 10x80

Dbell curls 2x10x20kg

Bench 10x70 6x80

Shrugs 2x10x30kg

Bent over dbell raise 10x14kg

Standing rear deltoid fly 10x14kg

Leg extensions 2x10x55kg

Lat pulldown 10x70kg

finished off with a half km run to warmdown...


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Been a while since I've been here - Family stuff interfered with training head but I have got myself back on track more or less now thankfully!

I was training yesterday, I have started doing one legged squats to try to build up legs without putting too much strain on the back and it is working a treat. Felt a huge crack round the hip area yesterday and after the initial shock I noticed the residual pain from my operation was gone - I think the one leggers are forcing everything back into proper place

I am more or less splitting my routine into three days now,

Chest and triceps

Back and legs

Arms and shoulders

Still trying to find a good balance and I am swapping routines round a bit week to week but working everything quite hard which is what counts in the end eh?

Throwing in some heavy bag work at the end (or even towards the end) of each routine, I find it a lot less boring than running(especially after I lost the iPod - complete with dirty pics of the missus aaaaarrrrghhhhh!!!!!!) but I persevere with the treadmill anyway and try to forget my woes lol!) I am going to put up some progress pics as well for anyone bored enough to look haha


----------

